# Finally finished my SDX15 Build



## CBMC (Nov 30, 2009)

I finally finished my 385L, 14.9 HZ SDX15 Sonosub. Unfortunately, I didn't take any pictures of the build process. I will say everything went pretty smoothly, except trying to get the 1/4" screws through the driver holes (stripped quite a few screws). I never did get them to sit all the way down in the groove (i don't even know if there is enough room to get them to sit in the groove) but they seem to be holding tightly. 

I am really happy with everything. I have yet to test with REW, which I will do in the next week or so. I don't understand how some of you guys out there run 4+ drivers:yikes:. In my 20-24 open den the bass is massive with just 1 15 inch driver. It can definitely shake the house. Before I even think about adding a second sub I am going to have to buy a serious receiver for my mains + surrounds. My Onkyo SR607 can't keep up with just one of these subs. 

I really appreciate all the help I have gotten from this forum and will post some pics when I get the chance.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Glad to hear it all worked out for you. Looking forward to some pics!


----------

